# Car chem disappointing (IMO)



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd like to tell you about my utter disappointment with car chem. I wanted to buy their car shampoo for a while and just finished my Chemical guys, Friday night looked at their website to see 5L 1900:1 for 21.99 but didnt know which fragrance to get, woke up Saturday and noticed price went up so facebook messaged them which they read about 10 mins later (9:00am) and never replied, phoned today and asked if they would honour the price as I just missed out bearing in mind there wasnt a sale end date/time.

Their response its been on for 1 month (which I didnt know) and unfortunately has to come to an end. Disappointed in his response to be fair, if it was on for a month surely 1 more at sale price would be ok and would have possibly got a customer for life but oh well! 

What else can I buy in bulk thats good and similar price?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to say I think you're being a bit unfair on Car Chem not many companies would run a sale then when it finishes honour a sale price though you were unfortunate just missing out if it didn't have a finish date.

As for bulk sizes I don't buy shampoo in bulk as I'd never get through it but there's a current thread on here for someone looking to buy in bulk and there's a few recommendations :thumb:

Here's the link though just realised ironically the poster has carchem shampoo it's more about suppliers offering bulk sizing...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399401


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Even at the non-sale price, 1900:1 is still one of the best (and most economical) shampoos going. Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is also recommended for use at 2000:1 (5ml in 10 litres of water).

CarChem do also offer a 12.5% discount code to DW members.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Have to say I think you're being a bit unfair on Car Chem not many companies would run a sale then when it finishes honour a sale price though you were unfortunate just missing out if it didn't have a finish date.
> 
> As for bulk sizes I don't buy shampoo in bulk as I'd never get through it but there's a current thread on here for someone looking to buy in bulk and there's a few recommendations :thumb:
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion, have dealt with many other suppliers and all have been fantastic, Yeah i missed out by a couple of hours and emailed straight away which they decided to read and not reply, first time dealing with them and defo would be.

Might be the best for money wise but they have lost my business

For the sake of one customer who had a genuine reason why he never bought it the night before is kinda ****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TheWeeknd said:


> I respect your opinion, have dealt with many other suppliers and all have been fantastic, Yeah i missed out by a couple of hours and emailed straight away which they decided to read and not reply, first time dealing with them and defo would be.
> 
> Might be the best for money wise but they have lost my business
> 
> ...


There has been some really unfair company shaming threads on here over the years. Your one ranks right at the top.

I don't think you'll get the backing of anyone over this.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Kerr said:


> There has been some really unfair company shaming threads on here over the years. Your one ranks right at the top.
> 
> I don't think you'll get the backing of anyone over this.


Glad to hear it mate,

Not looking for any backing but just letting people know of my experiences 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

There has to be a cut off, you missed that cut off. 

Personally I would suck it up instead of *****ing about it on a public forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I find this post really disappointing, had some cracking deals off Car Chem over the years. You were simply too late, end of.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

As above, you missed the cutoff which is unfortunately entirely your own fault

Carchem have no obligation to message you over the weekend, outside of work hours
Bashing them in public for something they haven't done wrong is not on in my opinion


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

This one is a non-argument. :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

OP.
Like every other offer that's advertised on here or on sponsors websites, they end when they end and throwing your dummy out is not going to change that fact.

You wanted to buy it for a while and were nigh on out of your previous shampoo yet you complain the day after the offer finishes because you didn't buy it earlier??? 

As above, you need to suck it up and take it on the chin that YOU missed their offer for 4wks instead of knocking them the day after it finishes for no undue reason whatsoever.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

TheWeeknd said:


> I'd like to tell you about my utter disappointment with car chem. I wanted to buy their car shampoo for a while and just finished my Chemical guys, Friday night looked at their website to see 5L 1900:1 for 21.99 but didnt know which fragrance to get, woke up Saturday and noticed price went up so facebook messaged them which they read about 10 mins later (9:00am) and never replied, phoned today and asked if they would honour the price as I just missed out bearing in mind there wasnt a sale end date/time.
> 
> Their response its been on for 1 month (which I didnt know) and unfortunately has to come to an end. Disappointed in his response to be fair, if it was on for a month surely 1 more at sale price would be ok and would have possibly got a customer for life but oh well!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe they should have a sale end date for people that don't want to miss out. Maybe they don't need to reply during non working hours but at least reply when they are in working hours is the least they can do in regards to customer service. 

I can suck it up no bother people just letting folk know about my experience and if you dont like it fair enough! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Personally, I have always had fantastic service from Car Chem and their products are brilliant. The shampoo is the best I have ever used so I would highly recommend not letting it put you off. Their alloy wheel guard is so easy to apply too and have just purchased their glass sealant, but haven't had time to try it. 

Back to the post, I can see both sides of the coin and what you are trying to say, but I think it comes down to the offer ended, you chanced your arm but it didn't happen. I wouldn't let it dictate giving them your business or not as that's a bit harsh and you are really only depriving yourself of a cracking product.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

To be completely honest, this thread has just reminded me to try out Car Chem's stuff.

You missed the offer OP. Many of us have been in a similar situation in the past and you do of course kick yourself for it. I don't blame you for sending an email and asking the question either but slating them for not honouring an expired promotion isn't on.

I wonder how your email was worded. Was it similar to the posts in this thread?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Enough has been said now, thank you.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

OPENED BY OUR REQUEST.

We can only apologise for circumstances where a potential customer misses a two month sale of our shampoo. We fully appreciate how frustrating this could be to miss out on such a discount. However we would remind people to continue to watch our social media / newsletter links for all the latest information and promotional announcements.

We would in normal circumstances reply to these individuals directly, however we have been blocked by you, and do hope we can be friends again in the future.

*However*, as a thank you to our loyal defenders, please accept this *15% discount* for your response to a previous post. >> friends15 << Ends Friday 09:00am 13th/10/2017 GMT


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't understand why people cannot just pick up the phone and have a nice conversation,companies have so many commitments and they're human after all,op rather than ranting on a public forum and the spitting out your dummyand blocking Car Chem on social media just suggest your immaturity.
What some people don't realise is this company has done us a favour and not the other way round,after all they're a business and they're here to make a profit.
Like I said before Cat Chem are brilliant people always approachable and able to answer any questuons.
OP what would you say if you missed a flight,would you blame the airline for not waiting for you?:wall:


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

CarChem said:


> OPENED BY OUR REQUEST.
> 
> We can only apologise for circumstances where a potential customer misses a two month sale of our shampoo. We fully appreciate how frustrating this could be to miss out on such a discount. However we would remind people to continue to watch our social media / newsletter links for all the latest information and promotional announcements.
> 
> ...


This is why people will always go back to CarChem, because their customer service is second to none. I have never actually ordered from them, however have had a number of questions that they have answered happily. As it is Christmas shopping time, I will definitely be ordering from them! Nice to see a company reach out.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

suspal said:


> Cat Chem


I think i can get away with this knowing you so well, "Cat Chem" :lol:

Stephen


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilco said:


>


This genuinely had me in hysterical laughing :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

CarChem said:


> OPENED BY OUR REQUEST.
> 
> We can only apologise for circumstances where a potential customer misses a two month sale of our shampoo. We fully appreciate how frustrating this could be to miss out on such a discount. However we would remind people to continue to watch our social media / newsletter links for all the latest information and promotional announcements.
> 
> ...


On the phone you said that it was 1 month and a fully appreciate it had ended, but I am not going to look at your site when I am not in need of the product I was thinking of getting, thus never realised it was on sale for the amount of time. Like I said on the phone when you didn't reply to my face book message was I saw it that it was on sale on late Friday night and only reason I didnt order was because the various different fragrance. Once I woke up about 8am I saw the it went up and messaged straight away which you read according to facebook (no reply) then I waited all day Monday for a response and then had to result in phoning you, I havent blocked you on anything so I am not sure where this information has come from? I can still see the car chem facebook page and my message that was sent.. If you'd like to contact me again then you can message me on here or check your messages on facebook and should let you reply..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

must admit i think there iron off and wheel armour is the best ive used.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

kingswood said:


> must admit i think there iron off and wheel armour is the best ive used.


Wheel armour is awesome, weapon of choice for cars I can't be bothered to seal the wheels with a wax

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the craziest reason for a post i have ever seen. 

The OP just needs to realize now that he is in the wrong and give up.

on the other hand, i think i need to try some Car Chem stuff...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The only thing this thread did was make me want to spend money with a company I haven't as of yet. I just don't get what it is about detailing that people forget its a business, working hours, profits and losses. The amount of threads I see started asking for something like a discount for a single bottle of polish disgusts me, it wouldn't happen anywhere else nor would I expect to walk into a store after a sale has ended and demand something I missed out on 

I actually really support a company that publicly says "no"


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> The only thing this thread did was make me want to spend money with a company I haven't as of yet. I just don't get what it is about detailing that people forget its a business, working hours, profits and losses. The amount of threads I see started asking for something like a discount for a single bottle of polish disgusts me, it wouldn't happen anywhere else nor would I expect to walk into a store after a sale has ended and demand something I missed out on
> 
> I actually really support a company that publicly says "no"


If you haven't used their 1900:1 shampoo yet, you definitely need to, it's awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> If you haven't used their 1900:1 shampoo yet, you definitely need to, it's awesome
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm going to try some, because this thread got me looking at it:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Wheel armour is awesome, weapon of choice for cars I can't be bothered to seal the wheels with a wax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What's the verdict on Wheel Armour Phil as in, ease of use, durability etc......


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389378

This is the review thread for reference...


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

stangalang said:


> The only thing this thread did was make me want to spend money with a company I haven't as of yet. I just don't get what it is about detailing that people forget its a business, working hours, profits and losses. The amount of threads I see started asking for something like a discount for a single bottle of polish disgusts me, it wouldn't happen anywhere else nor would I expect to walk into a store after a sale has ended and demand something I missed out on
> 
> I actually really support a company that publicly says "no"


What, I thought everybody haggled over baked beans at Tescos?!?!

Respect to car chem, where I work we change prices frequently; certainly don't honour a promotion because someone misses it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> What's the verdict on Wheel Armour Phil as in, ease of use, durability etc......


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389379

Lasted about 2-3 months on my bosses car but that gets some proper abuse, does loads of miles and is always at the poles, so I recon you could get more from it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389379
> 
> Lasted about 2-3 months on my bosses car but that gets some proper abuse, does loads of miles and is always at the poles, so I recon you could get more from it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers pal.

My wheels are already sealed but this looks like a nice topper during the winter mths as it's a peace of cake to apply.

I'll look at getting some ordered.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Car Chem are a great company to deal with and they have some quality products.

I've used wheel armour, revolt, tar & glue remover and 1900:1 shampoo. All excellent products. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it just me or does the code not work?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Look at what's TheWeeknd is doing  thrown his toys out.:lol:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

You snooze you lose. Trying to blame someone else because you missed a special promotion?! Seriously you only have yourself to blame. Bought loads of them in the past and never had any issues.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Is it just me or does the code not work?


Hello,

the code is still live, please use all lowercase friends15

:thumb:

(i have tested it myself this morning and its working ok)


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

The thread that the offer originated from
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=397275

The offer began 2nd August, on the 16th was extended to the end of the month.
Then due to a server error the offer was extended further on 4th September.

Stephen had already been generous in both offering it for sale in the first place and then further extending it 2 more times :thumb:

If he hadn't already extended it, you'd have missed it anyway


----------



## Danny 1210 (Oct 11, 2017)

I would just like to mention that I have used car Chem & have always had a superb service. They even sent me a free bottle of make your own shampoo along with a new label for my original bottle because the first bottle didn't have my personalised label on it. If Car Chem read this then please know that I'm truly grateful for that :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The_Weasel said:


> The thread that the offer originated from
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=397275
> 
> The offer began 2nd August, on the 16th was extended to the end of the month.
> ...


So the OP had plenty of opportunities to place an order, TheWeeknd stop crying over spilt milk,you're seriously maling yourself look stupid now. by the way that's not you in the mirror but you get my drift?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe this is just one huge elaborate ruse to get us all to buy car chem gear..................


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Maybe this is just one huge elaborate ruse to get us all to buy car chem gear..................


No mate if you've used car chems products they don't need selling they sell themselves,and I'm not easily convinced,but I am ti top it all onr of the few companies whose customer service is spot on
Had it not been for the OP creating this thread we would'nt be debating or posting would we?So I think the answer is No no ruse just someone who missed the late night bus home.:thumb:


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

WOW, thank you to everyone for the support, i think the OP understands he missed the End Date, if we can move on that would be great, but keep the words of support coming that i do like to read. 

Have a good weekend everyone 


Ste


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Time for the mods to close the thread it's died a natural death.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

suspal said:


> Time for the mods to close the thread it's died a natural death.


Noooooooo, I want the OP to come back on to claim he's been hard done by again.

Either that, or for him to bite the bullet, fall on his sword and admit he go it wrong.

Somehow, I think my first suggestion will be the outcome if he does.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

suspal said:


> Time for the mods to close the thread it's died a natural death.


I need no invitation Suspal and I agree, time to all move on.


----------

